

A pic of our start-up [pic] - blored
http://blog.clutterme.com/2007/07/picture-of-our-workspace.html
This is where we are founding our summer start-up.
======
aston
I'm actually more interested in your product than in how you look. Are you
guys actually trying to take on the huge social networks head on? If your best
selling point is that you're better on technical merit and/or a few small
features, I don't know that you're going to find much success.

~~~
alex_c
aston, we're not suicidal ;) We use the term "social network" out of
convenience, but we're not working on a Facebook clone. It's a hybrid of a few
different markets.

~~~
aston
I eagerly await your launch.

~~~
blored
Aston, you kick butt.

------
donna
Did you see this research: Top Social Networks: The Summer of Social?
[http://blog.compete.com/2007/07/24/top-social-networks-
june-...](http://blog.compete.com/2007/07/24/top-social-networks-june-myspace-
facebook/)

~~~
blored
Thanks for the link, definitely an interesting read.

------
boris
Wow, that's hell of a clean desk. Where are all the books, pizza boxes, paper
with random notes?

------
dawie
More poeple should send in pics of their startups...

~~~
bootload
_"... More poeple should send in pics of their startups... "_

isn't that what flickr is for? <http://flickr.com/photos/tags/startup> I'd
settle for demo

------
Stewie
The nice title you wrote today will not be soon forgotten. A pic of your
start-up is actually a PIC.

~~~
blored
No, it's redundant but effective.

